# 50 starved and neglected horses



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Graphic

Saddest thing I've ever seen
(crossposted from fugly)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I was so sad when I saw that on the Fugly blog this morning. All those horses looked like such sweethearts, I can't comprehend how anyone could allow something like that to happen. Hopefully they'll all find great homes where they can be loved like they deserve.

And dang, some of those horses when they were trotting looked, imo, like they would be very comfy rides. People are so disgusting sometimes.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish HSUS would make a video with more good facts and less drama. 

Showing the same skeleton over and over and over again from lots of angles only makes me wonder if they are trying to get one over on me and pretend that one skeleton is lots of skeletons.


This is a very sad situation. Better shown with facts instead of trying to make money off it.

I agree Wallaby, people are so disgusting.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with AB. I could have done without the Melodrama and been presented with more facts about the case itself and actions taken. It is videos like these that make me lose respect for the ASPCA, who rely on pulling heartstrings to make their points. I think the state of the property, the horses and the scattered carcasses and skeletons speak for themselves without the music and ridiculous cinematography.

Very sad sick situation. I am glad the horses were rescued. You guys are right , some people are sick.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That makes me want to hurl. (Probably because I already had an upset stomach) 

I'm glad the Humane Society got the survivors out of there. They do like really good horses for what they have been through.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

it is absolutely devastating they have to go through this, it makes me want to cry in sympathy


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I was actually really irritated with that video (I saw it on Fugly). The fact that neighbors had been filing reports to HSUS for over a year, I think it said, and it took them this long to do something about it? Then they make this video to make themselves out to be big heroes sweeping in there....how many more horses would have been saved or been through much less suffering, if they had responded to the initial calls, I wonder.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> I was actually really irritated with that video (I saw it on Fugly). The fact that neighbors had been filing reports to HSUS for over a year, I think it said, and it took them this long to do something about it? Then they make this video to make themselves out to be big heroes sweeping in there....how many more horses would have been saved or been through much less suffering, if they had responded to the initial calls, I wonder.


Ohhh, I am SO with you! As you may or may not know, I work in animal rescue and I know a bit about all of these larger so called non profits. Don't get me wrong HSUS and thousands of others, the people that work there and the people that donate ... their hearts are in the right place, and I try always to give them an A for Effort, but like you said... what was the hold up?

It makes me so mad that the CEOs and board of these companies can sit back and make millions (I am not stating HSUS specifically.) and yet their 'work ethic' kinda stinks sometimes and they claim not enough funds or time or man power to help or heal most of the animals they DO take. 

I was watching one show, heck I don't remember which one now, where about a half dozen dogs were put down after being rescued because they were food aggressive! They just pulled these dogs from a home with X amount of other animals where they had to maintain a pack mentality and then given up on because they are food aggressive. I have rescued very few dogs that AREN'T food aggressive at first. They grow out of it once they realize that they don't have to be that way anymore, usually.

DEEP SIGH

Rant over.

But, it does make me sad that maybe NONE of those animals had to die, if only they had been quicker. I LOVE what they are doing, that they are doing anything at all. It's commendable to say the least, but ... Gah! Okay, seriously, I'm done.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

HSUS has to use all that money they make for something.. might as well be videography and AP commercials.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> I was actually really irritated with that video (I saw it on Fugly). The fact that neighbors had been filing reports to HSUS for over a year, I think it said, and it took them this long to do something about it? Then they make this video to make themselves out to be big heroes sweeping in there....how many more horses would have been saved or been through much less suffering, if they had responded to the initial calls, I wonder.


Exactly! The fact it took forever to even do something about it after reports had been filed. Who should we have faith in if we ever found horses like that? I couldn't handle waiting a YEAR for something to be done.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Sad and sick. Them poor horses. Makes me sooo mad. Sick.
Carcasses and skeletons. Maybe if they got there sooner they could have saved them. Hmmm. Maybe they wait so they've got more gory stuff to show on video. They look like really sweet horses as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

